# Fair



## Deerhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

My son done good at county fair.black Sumatra bantams


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, he did. Congratulations.

Are you ready for this continuing? I've seen some very bright young people get involved first in fair shows then APA/ABA shows and continue on in to the adult shows.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful chicken!!! Congratulations on the trophy!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well done.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Good job !!


----------

